

Show HN: Weather a Chrome Extension - TimLeland
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/weather/iolcbmjhmpdheggkocibajddahbeiglb

======
drvortex
I donated and got the Pro version. But upon removing and reinstalling it, it
seems to have forgotten that I have the Pro version. It's back to the free
version now.

How do I put in my email address so that I can reactivate Pro features?

------
TimLeland
More info found here: [http://timleland.com/weather-chrome-
extension/](http://timleland.com/weather-chrome-extension/)

